# Problème installation Windows 10



## Ben9125 (16 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

j’ai un problème dans l’installation de Windows 10 sur mon MacBook Pro de 2013.
Pour situer les paramètres je suis sous Big Sur et je partitionne l espace Windows a 50go.

Concernant le problème: je passe par l’assistant boot camp, tout se passe nickel, je sélectionne la clé et le fichier iso, tout continue bien, Ca se partitionne. L installation se terminé et l’ordinateur redémarre mais uniquement sur IOS , aucune possibilité de choisir Windows ( et le redémarrage prend plus de temps que d’habitude).
Lorsque je regarde les disques, il y en a bien un allouer à boot camp mais vide.

pourriez vous m’aidez ? 
merci


----------

